

Prosecution Explains Tampering Charge against Nullification Advocate - CWuestefeld
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/28/nyregion/brief-details-jury-nullification-case-against-julian-heicklen.html?_r=3

======
CWuestefeld
This updates a previous thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2262363>

TL;DR: A New Jersey man is being prosecuted for jury tampering after handing
out fliers advocating awareness of jury nullification. Prosecutors claim that
he was tampering with jurors by giving them literature; he responds that he
was not advocating any particular verdict in any particular case.

